# Anyone use this compressor?



## Mack V (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=237232-67702-EC119SA&lpage=none

I am looking to spend some cash in the near future. I am only doing basic stuff but I don't like to buy twice. I already have a larger compressor for the garage.


----------



## MrRSBM (Feb 11, 2008)

*compressor*

WOW $249.00 Thats a lot of money for a portable compessor. But you normaly get what you pay for. 

I to have a nice large compressor in my shop and needed one to take on the road. I bought a twin tank one like that one at lowes but for much much less for mine and have been using it daily for 2 years now. I bought a Mech Power 2 hp Mo# M90002 . Under $100.00 at Advance Auto Parts. I run a finnish nailer, brad nailer, and a staple gun with it and love it. Rick


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I bought one about 2 years ago. It's a little heavy to carry around, and doesnt like to start when it is real cold, but otherwise a good compressor


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

MrRSBM said:


> WOW $249.00 Thats a lot of money for a portable compessor. But you normaly get what you pay for.


As stated, you do get what you pay for. That's a very good compressor. Quality, Reliabilty, and a *Quieter* operation.



Rehabber said:


> I bought one about 2 years ago. It's a little heavy to carry around, and doesnt like to start when it is real cold, but otherwise a good compressor


Actually, no oil-fed compressor likes the cold...(oil thickens up. It needs time for the oil to warm up, prior to starting, or you can damage the unit. My business partner's brother is a framer (outside work year-round), and his workers have burnt out ALOT of his compressors in the cold weather - So be careful)


----------



## wodman51jfk (Dec 16, 2007)

You might look at the big orange & blue stores, they usually run package deals on compressors w/nailers...........typically Porter-Cable...............I bought three combo kits with 135lb. oilless pancake compressor, 16ga nailer, 18ga bradder, 18ga stapler, 23ga pinner, and upholstery stapler for $299.00........all working great in the field every day..........only down side is the PC airhoses you get with these deals are stiff as #2 wire when its cold......


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I've owned the Porter Cable oilless pancake model for over 3 years and it's reliable, well made and unfortunately very, very noisy. I mean we're talking loud. Because of the noise level, I bought a tiny - and extremely quiet - Senco hot dog compressor for when I'm doing doors, moldings and trim indoors. If you don't need something quiet, it's (PC) an excellent value.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

woodman51jfk said:


> only down side is the PC airhoses you get with these deals are stiff as #2 wire when its cold......


It's actually stiff like conduit when it's cold, and nice and flexible like #2 wire when it's warm. :laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

perpetual98 said:


> It's actually stiff like conduit when it's cold, and nice and flexible like #2 wire when it's warm. :laughing:


Get rid of those hoses. We have a heap of those things in one of our storage garages. We use this style: http://www.hosexpress.com/pvc/SeriesK5080.htm

Years ago, only the pro tool stores carried these. The Big Home Improvement Stores now carry them. Light weight and flexible hoses.


Also Look into swivel coupler connectors: http://www.shopperschoice.com/item_...ting-M-Style-Connector_path__item_370551.html


----------



## Mack V (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies. My power just came back on after two days of being w/out. There were over 80,000 people in Va. that didn't have power.


----------



## wodman51jfk (Dec 16, 2007)

I have to totally agree with End grain and perpetual98 on the noise factor & the correction on the relative stiffness of the PC hoses............and I have an unused stall in the horse barn half full of the "free, included with..." hoses.....i like the Senco & now Kobalt rubber hoses........get some sawdust on 'em & they're nearly slippery...but I'll give the poly hoses I try.........I like the idea of lighter weight..........'specially at roll up time!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

MrRSBM said:


> WOW $249.00 Thats a lot of money for a portable compessor. But you normaly get what you pay for.


That is actually the average price for a decent portable, across the brands. I don't know anything about Hitachi compressors, but the first thing that makes me look harder at any unit is when they do not give any cfm ratings at 90psi, which is much more meaningfull than 40psi. Unless all you are doing is operating a spray gun, you will be needing something that can provide your required amount of air at 90 to 100 psi.

I would be looking for a minimum of 4, preferably 4.5 cfm at 90psi.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Check out the Makita small compressor. I just did a review of it on my site. See my sig for the link.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Brik said:


> Check out the Makita small compressor. I just did a review of it on my site. See my sig for the link.


 
I need something to power the used Porter Cable Framer I bought! Will that Makita do the job? It seems like a good price!

EDIT: Listened to the Pod Cast, sounds like the Makita is a nice little compressor for nailers!


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Taipans said:


> I need something to power the used Porter Cable Framer I bought! Will that Makita do the job? It seems like a good price!
> 
> EDIT: Listened to the Pod Cast, sounds like the Makita is a nice little compressor for nailers!


Thanks for the plug. Yes the makita will work with framing nailers. It will need to re-charge the tank more frequently than a larger compressor but for a DIYer who is not going a mile a minute its fine. The added benefit of its quietness and portability make it a great tool.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Brik said:


> Thanks for the plug. Yes the makita will work with framing nailers. It will need to re-charge the tank more frequently than a larger compressor but for a DIYer who is not going a mile a minute its fine. The added benefit of its quietness and portability make it a great tool.


I like your podcasts, do you guys get a cut if you order things through your site? Seems the prices from your podcast page and Amazon are the same so I didn't know?

I am hoping it comes in one piece as some people said theirs have been damaged on arrival!


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes - The Handyguys get a cut yet the prices are the same as Amazon. All billing, shipping, etc are done by Amazon. So, no reason not to shop our store versus Amazon direct. We do not list everything that Amazon does so if something your interested in is not listed in the store let us know and we will add it.


----------



## seanroyal (Jun 29, 2008)

Mech power M9002 - I had this for a few years now, and used it off and on. I have been laying flooring and for some reason the comperssor was acting funny, it wouldn't recycle. any ideals.


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

overpriced


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

In cold weather I had a 5hp that would start went it was cold. I put a "Tee" in the discharge line to the tank with a ball valve. Open the valve and let the compressor warm up it was good to go.
Now most people think that the unloader valve takes care of the problem but it unloads pressure on the discharge line not the 80-90 psi on the check valve. Option 2 is drain the air tank.
I used this system for 5 years.


----------

